# Samsung vs. iPhone



## jjjjjggggg (Jul 23, 2014)

Okay, this is NOT spam. I have a serious question. I want to poll you guys on which phone you like because I have the choice between the samsung galaxy S5 and the iPhone 5. I have an iPhone 3 now, but I can't decide which one to go with. I like my iPhone, but I've heard great things about the samsung. What say you?


----------



## Morris (Jul 23, 2014)

The only thing I can offer is if you do go with iPhone just wait till the 6 comes out. I grabbed my 4s when 5 came out and got it at a steal. 

A lot of my family has iPhone which helps me on my phone bill. I can text my family and FaceTime from Japan without international charges. Not sure if Samsung has same network power. 


Jeff


----------



## dmurawsky (Jul 23, 2014)

Galaxy s5. I have been a happy Galaxy user since they started coming out. They are fantastic devices, and the newest one is waterproof (to a certain depth, for a certain time). Samsung seems to be ahead of Apple nowadays, and are really the ones advancing the SmartPhone bar. 
The cons with iPhones, as I see them, are that you are locked in to one vendor. iPhones place nice with Apple products, but if you want to do something non-standard, you're out of luck. Now, if you already use other Apple products, it probably makes sense to go this route.
You'll probably have a few issues with converting from Apple to Samsung, but I'd say the freedom, power, and ruggedness are worth it.


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Jul 23, 2014)

My wife is most likely going to jump to Samsung from her HTC Rhyme... a terrible terrible phone.

I may hold out for the iPhone 6. I've read the reviews for both and I guess it comes down to personal preference and intended use. I really like my iPhone and played with the samsung, it's a sharp phone, but the iPhone suits my needs.


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Jul 23, 2014)

What do you want to do with the device?


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't use my phone much beyond the basic stuff (calls or texting). I don't really need a good camera or video capabilities. Mostly, i do a lot of reading, especially ebooks and pdf files. Oh, and replying here. ;-)


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 24, 2014)

When my wife got an iPhone she didn't like the on screen virtual keyboard so she switched to a Galaxy.  I played with the on screen virtual keyboard on both and I also prefer the one on the Galaxy.

Apps, email, web, talking, texting, all pretty much the same for my mild purposes.  I do enough on screen typing the difference in the keyboard is enough of a differentiator for me.  Not a big difference but enough.


----------



## BigDre357 (Jan 22, 2015)

I use Swype on Android and IOS so the keyboard is not an issue for me did she have the iPhone 6 if so she should have downloaded Swype and tried out


----------



## BigDre357 (Jan 22, 2015)

I use Swype on Android and IOS so the keyboard is not an issue for me did she have the iPhone 6 if so she should have downloaded Swype and tried out


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 22, 2015)

I have one of each. I find the iPhone 6 easier to understand. However, it is too big to use with one hand unless you tap to reduce the screen, but then it pops up again when you're finished with that task


----------



## Bro.Parker (Jun 27, 2015)

I just switched back to iPhone. I had iPhone 3GS, 4s, and now 6. I also had the Note, Note3, and S4. iPhone is more user friendly and it doesn't slow down after time like the androids. The S-series samsungs has great camera features though. If you are not into rooting your phone to customize it or tweaking the CPU then to keep it simple go with iPhone


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 28, 2015)

Bro.Parker said:


> I just switched back to iPhone. I had iPhone 3GS, 4s, and now 6. I also had the Note, Note3, and S4. iPhone is more user friendly and it doesn't slow down after time like the androids. The S-series samsungs has great camera features though. If you are not into rooting your phone to customize it or tweaking the CPU then to keep it simple go with iPhone


I got rid of my Samsung that I use in the UK, and got another iPhone. Life is good again


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 28, 2015)

I have the s6 and iPhone 6...I like the s6 better.


----------



## coomby (Jul 12, 2015)

I still have an iPhone 4. It's been dropped, wet, bashed around, fell out of a car going through a roundabout and still works absolutely perfect. I have had iOS and android. I much prefer iOS.


----------



## Andrewsmith8504 (Sep 12, 2017)

I have S7 edge by samsung, it has been thrown, dropped, the glass cracked, water spilled on it, and basically through the inquisition and back and im using it to write this message. Ive been an S series fan since the S4.

Sent from my SM-G935V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Sep 13, 2017)

I love the camera in the Samsung.... but get where Glen is coming from, IPhone is more straightforward but like the Android flexibility...


----------

